# clear record history



## hinzy (Dec 22, 2010)

Is there a way to clear record history on the hr series receivers?
Tried a search here but found no answers.
Thx in advance, hinzy


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

There is no way of clearing your history of ppv but if you do a "reset everything" it will remove recording history but you will lose series links amoung others this you have customized.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

kiknwing said:


> There is no way of clearing your history of ppv but if you do a "reset everything" it will remove recording history but you will lose series links amoung others this you have customized.


Actually, a "reset everthing" will clear your recordings as well. I am not 100% sure, so maybe someone else can chime in, but I think a "reset defaults" will clear SL's, History, and Favorites, but not recordings.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Even a "reset everything" will not erase PPV purchases because those are stored on the Access Card.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Even a "reset everything" will not erase PPV purchases because those are stored on the Access Card.


I know the charges are stored there, but once they've "phoned home", wouldn't they clear themselves as there can't be that much storage on the card.
The card will hold about $30 worth before it quits if it can't call home.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Actually, a "reset everthing" will clear your recordings as well. I am not 100% sure, so maybe someone else can chime in, but I think a "reset defaults" will clear SL's, History, and Favorites, but not recordings.


I actually downloaded the HR24 manual to see if i could find a definitive answer to this. Here's what it says:


> "Reset Defaults" erases all of your personal preference items, such as parental controls, favorites, language and scheduled recordings, and *restores the receiver configuration to how it was set at the factory.*


That said, I have an H24-700 with 9 "software downloads" in HISTORY. I just did a "reset defaults" on it, and it did NOT clear the HISTORY items. Based on that, I expect it won't clear HR HISTORY either.

So a "reset everything" would appear to be the only way to do it, but as previously noted, that will wipe any recordings as well.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

And why would I want to Erase the History?


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

Because you purchased an adult movie that you dont want your spouse and/or parents to know about.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

djousma said:


> Because you purchased an adult movie that you dont want your spouse and/or parents to know about.


Ah, never thought about it that way.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> I know the charges are stored there, but once they've "phoned home", wouldn't they clear themselves as there can't be that much storage on the card.
> The card will hold about $30 worth before it quits if it can't call home.


I haven't test this in a while, but once upon a time the access card held the last 20 purchases, with new one pushing the oldest ones off of the list. Folks desperate to "remove" an unwanted PPV entry could purchase and then cancel 20 PPV movies to force the "bad" entry off of the list.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> Even a "reset everything" will not erase PPV purchases because those are stored on the Access Card.


You would think that Directv would Erase all charges from the Access Card once they hadbeen transmitted via the phone to Directv's Billing Office.

My phone line accidentally and unplugged on one of my Master Bedroom DVRs unbeknownst to me during a Furniture rearrangement and after I reached my $ Limit I couldn't Order any more PPV so I called and a Directv CSR told me I had reached my Limit and hadn't paid my PPV Bill because the DVR couldn't phone in.

I hooked up the Phone Line and then it uploaded the billed PPV Purchases to Directv and I paid the bill and I was back in business.


----------

